

Show HN: Chroma for Hue, Control Your Philips Hue Bulbs from OS X - ang
http://www.chromaforhue.com

======
mcmillion
I tried this last night, and it's definitely a step in the right direction. It
seemed to be missing custom presets, though, and I'm not always at my
computer, so I end up using an app on my phone to control the lights more.

Sadly, the first-party mobile app still seems to be the best bet overall, and
it's a complete piece of garbage quality-wise, but it provides everything I
seem to need.

~~~
radley
I found iConnectHue to be the best. It handles taps and groups very well.

------
glhaynes
Very nice, was wishing aloud just last night for something this
straightforward. I expect I'll be using this a lot.

I'd love to see it have a menu bar item option. And I note that the interface
would work nearly as-is on iOS. (And I'd jump on paying $0.99 for it, on
either platform, if you decide you're so inclined.)

Does it work with the new Lux white-only lights?

------
silversmith
Could I hijack the comments to talk about the hardware itself? I've been
looking into remote-controllable lightbulbs, but Hue seems to both cost more
than I like and have features I don't need (RGB for example). What are the
alternatives, and what's your experience with them?

~~~
radley
They also make Lux bulbs, which are white controllable LED bulbs for only $30.

~~~
wlesieutre
The white ones are also brighter. 750 lumens for white versus ~500 lumens (at
3000K color temperature) for color changing.

Roughly speaking, they're equivalent to 60W and 40W incandescents,
respectively.

------
whyohwhyamihere
The "presets" are less than pleasant overall. They are missing a nice warm
color for reading. Colors are either too prison-like or too red.

~~~
glhaynes
I agree that the presets could use some work, but in case you missed it, if
you click the chevron to the right of "Suggested Colors", you can set the
color/brightness manually.

------
argyledreamer
very cool! I've been thinking of going down the automated home path. Seems
like this would be a good way to dip my toes into the water without investing
tons of money.

------
arcameron
Is this open source?

I would love to play with this

~~~
wlesieutre
[http://www.developers.meethue.com/](http://www.developers.meethue.com/)

~~~
arcameron
Sorry, I meant the code for this .app specifically

